# Literature Group



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Everyone, 
I'm working on creating a group for Literature discussion. In my opinion, literature is, next to (classical) music - a very important and beautiful form of art, and this, as an art related forum, should of course have a group about Literature: let's discuss our favourite (or hated) works! Do you enjoy reading? This is the place to be 

I'm working on creating several discussion threads in there now and I hope all of you who enjoy reading will join the group (PM me for an invite if you dont know how to join!) so we can discuss about another great form of art here!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I love to read, I've read lots of classics, and will continue to do so as I get older.

Russian Literature! Who here knows Leo Tolstoy, and has read some of his books? I've read quite a few of his short stories, Anna Karenina, and now in the middle of War and Peace (if an inch is considered "middle"). What a wonderful writer he is! Very easy to read, even though the number of pages seems daunting. I could talk about his literary personality for a long time.


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

Well said  
I cant say how much I agree with you, I adore Russian literature: it has this athmosphere that you find in no other books (the same goes for Russian music by the way, just listen to Eugene Onegin!). I invited you to the Literature group so you can join the discussion


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Russian Literature! Who here knows Leo Tolstoy, and has read some of his books? I've read quite a few of his short stories, Anna Karenina, and now in the middle of War and Peace (if an inch is considered "middle"). What a wonderful writer he is! Very easy to read, even though the number of pages seems daunting. I could talk about his literary personality for a long time.


War and Peace are all great except fragments when Lew gets too political/historical. Some chapters include long descriptions of political situation and they are very boring and biased.

Pushkin is great Russian author too. One of my favorutie poets + his prosaic works are worth of reading as well.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I love to read, I've read lots of classics, and will continue to do so as I get older.
> 
> Russian Literature! Who here knows Leo Tolstoy, and has read some of his books? I've read quite a few of his short stories, Anna Karenina, and now in the middle of War and Peace (if an inch is considered "middle"). What a wonderful writer he is! Very easy to read, even though the number of pages seems daunting. I could talk about his literary personality for a long time.


I'm half way through reading Dostoevsky's Crime and Punishment for the second time. This time I've maintained a list of all the characters' names on a spreadsheet, a print of which I keep inside the front cover. What makes it all the more necessary is that many of the characters have variant names, like the main character's sister who can be called Avdotya Romanovna, Dunechka or Dunya. The spreadsheet is a lifesaver. It would have been even more useful for War and Peace


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 9, 2010)

By the way - for those who dont know how the system works yet - let me explain . 
Because only one thread for literature is not enough to discuss its numerous aspects I decided to create a Social Group for discussing it, instead of only a thread (as I explained in my 1st post). Click "Community" (from the upper menu bar) and select "Social Groups" to go to the Social Groups interface. You will see, at your right hand, a selection of all Groeps currently existing, one of which will be called "Literature" and have the icon of a book . To join the group, and talk about literature, click the book icon: you will now get a description of the group. Underneath you will see "join group" - click it to join . To see the posts, and post in it yourself, you should go again to community - social groups - Literature. 

If you cant work it out, but would like to join anyway, send me a PM and i'll invite you


----------



## trillian (Aug 16, 2010)

just joined your group. 

i loved literature. it was once my first favourite thing till i turned my mind into classical music.
yeah i still like reading literature but just not as before. i think i like 20th century more, like virginia woolf, berges, or even more modern writers like vonnegut, and popular writer like stephen king(but hes the only popular writer i like). i also like science fiction works, such as douglas adams and stanislaw lem(my favourite  ).


----------

